# 2018 U.S. Open (Golf)



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Some big names are taking a beating in the first round. Wind is a big factor.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Been years since I've watched golf seriously. Who's taking the beating? I have to admit Tiger got me into golf back in the late 90s.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Alan I miss talking about hockey


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Some notables: 
Bubba Watson +7
Mickelson +7
Spieth +8
Day +9
McIlroy +9

Leaders(several co-leaders) are at -1


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Alan said:


> Some notables:
> Bubba Watson +7
> Mickelson +7
> Spieth +8
> ...


That's the beauty of the U.S. Open. They play it at tough and long courses. Winners are usually near or slightly below par.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Yeah. the USGA is in a tight spot to make the course setup difficult but fair.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised to see some Texans near the top or winning the tournament. Texans have to learn to play in the wind (especially West Texas).


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Spammage said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see some Texans near the top or winning the tournament. Texans have to learn to play in the wind (especially West Texas).


I think Roy McAvoy is sitting this one out :lol:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't be surprised to see some Texans near the top or winning the tournament. Texans have to learn to play in the wind (especially West Texas).
> ...


LOL - I love that movie. There is definitely some truth to it though. It isn't a "windy" day in Amarillo until the sustained winds are over 25 mph.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The players are already complaining. I just heard Zach Johnson say they may have lost the course. Phil Mickelson hits a ball while in motion and loses two more strokes. It's great!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Well, the USGA was able to screw the pooch again this year with yesterday's course setup. It's really not in their(the USGA's) best interest to make pros look like fools on the course. Their job is to be good ambassadors for the game and promote it as best they can. If the pros are miserable, think how Joe Duffer sitting on the couch would feel out there.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Alan said:


> Well, the USGA was able to screw the pooch again this year with yesterday's course setup. It's really not in their(the USGA's) best interest to make pros look like fools on the course. Their job is to be good ambassadors for the game and promote it as best they can. If the pros are miserable, think how Joe Duffer sitting on the couch would feel out there.


I enjoy it. No -20 scores from fluffed up courses designed to make them look good. In 2007 I went to Oakmont on the last day when Angel Cabrera won at 5 over. The course was fine that year.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm fine with tough, but it should be fair too. Yesterday wasn't fair.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

looks like they heavily watered the greens today. at least the morning scores were decent. those greens yesterday were like glass.


----------

